

Too Minty? - VladVuki
http://vukicevic.blogspot.com/2009/09/too-minty.html
Intuit is taking a $170 Million gamble on Mint's greatest opportunity and greatest threat.
======
byoung2
From Mint's Privacy Policy:

 _Personal information may be transferred to a third party as a result of a
sale, acquisition, merger, reorganization or other transfer (a “Transfer”)
involving Mint. Mint specifically reserves the right to transfer personal
information to a third party in connection with a Transfer. Should such a
Transfer occur, we will use our best efforts to require that the new combined
entity follow this Privacy and Security Policy with respect to your personal
information, as and to the extent required by applicable law and to require
that you receive prior notice if your personal information could be used
contrary to this Policy._

Looks like they left a loophole open...

~~~
VladVuki
That's a scary loophole...

